# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Female hormones explained- video

## Simon1972

Here is a helpful video as a primer for all our female friends, a few more will be forthcoming and i will update as they become available. 
Enjoy and learn,

----------


## Simon1972

part2

----------


## Simon1972

this post saved for part 3

----------


## Nick147

Thanks. Will send the links to my GF.

----------

